# Hood for Black & Decker miter saw?



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Black & Decker miter saw that I want to include in my dust collection system. I see photos of massive hood structures and wonder if that is the only way to do this. Anybody have any experience with that? Thank you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It would be a lot easier if ....*

If you never changer the angle on the saw you could collect the dust with a simple slotted box, but that ain't gonna happen. There's a reason all the dust hoods are so large .... they work. If I were you, I'd get some 1/4" plywood and make a triangle shaped enclosure with a flat on the back side for small dust hood/funnel. I see a nice large dust collection pipe on the wall behind the saw, perfect! 

Here's one I thought was really cool:
Best one I've seen: Compound Miter saw
Made by Greg L:


Attached Thumbnails   

From this thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/miter-saw-dust-collection-60749/

Not a whole lot of explanation here, but it seems like a good smaller footprint:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Big (out of necessity) and ugly, but it works.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I get a good amount of dust collection from my portable set up. 
I've got a 10" Makita slider that has a "dust boot" behind the blade. It's really just a piece of foam that wraps around the back of the blade that captures most of the chips and fine dust. 
Extraction is handled by a Ridgid Pro Pack shop vac that's triggered by an I-vac switch. 
With the right filter and bag, I can confidently set up inside a home (if needed) to cut both wood, or MDF.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I will build a hood out of plywood. I have 4 inch available which should create a good draw. I will post photos. Thank you all.


----------

